# Probleme mit Logitech Momo



## rstar80 (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

da ich im Bereich Eingabegeräte nicht weiter komme, probiere ich es mal direkt bei den Rennsport-Enthusiasten. Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Logitech Momo für Assetto Corsa bei ebay geschossen. Beim ersten probieren ging auch alles ganz prima, bis auf Vibration. Den Tag drauf habe ich mal die Logitech-Treiber installiert und jetzt wackelt alles ganz toll. Nur habe ich seit dem (ich glaube es war auch schon vorm instalieren der Treiber?!) das Problem, dass ich beim Rechtseinschlag kein Spiel mehr habe. D.h. es geht von der Zentrumstellung direkt in volle Pulle Anschlag, auch wenn ich das Lenkrad nur paar Zentimeter bewege. Das führt dann immer zu heftigen Schlägen und einem Ausbrechen des Wagens; so kann man natürlich nicht fahren. Wenns anfangs nicht funktioniert hätte, dann würde ich ja sagen: kaputt. Aber so?!

Etliche Neustarts, Versuche der Kalibrierung sowohl im Software Profiler als auch direkt im Spiel zeigen direkt immer das gleiche Problem an. Hat jemand nen Ansatz oder das Problem schon mal gehabt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ak1504 (24. Januar 2015)

Das is das schlimmste Lenkrad was man hätte kaufen können 

Am besten schnell loswerden und was vernünftiges anschaffen womit man auch Spaß am fahren hat. 

Trustmaster T500, TX oder Fanatec CSR


----------



## rstar80 (24. Januar 2015)

Amen! Die Frage war jetzt allerdings nicht: Welches Lenkrad ist das Beste, sondern wie bekomme ich es auch mit diesem "beschissenen" Wheel hin zu fahren? Oder scheint es doch kaputt zu sein? Das ich für hunderte Euro mehr Anschaffungspreis bessere Qualität erwerben kann, kann ich mir vorstellen, trägt zur Lösung meines Problems allerding wenig bei. Über einen konstrultivieren Ansatz wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht is das ffb ja invertiert... Jedes Game muss da ne Option haben...


----------



## Danger23 (26. Januar 2015)

Lösch mal die Logitech Software. Dann installiere sie neu. Dann schau dir die Einstellungen in der Software genau an. Speziell die FFB Einstellung und die Achseneinstellungen. Ich hatte das auch lange. Als Einsteigerlenkrad fand ich es eigentlich ganz gut.


----------

